# ReelDeal is really Good!



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

I have 2 workhorse Curado SFs I primarily use wading the surf for about the last 15 yrs. These reels are old & I dunk them when the surf is rough. I always get them serviced in late fall or winter when the surf season is over; about once a year. I've been getting them serviced by this local Houston store for the last 10 yrs. Their work is usually good, but the last few years their quality of service has been subpar. So I didn't drop em off at that place after last summer's surf season. Well one SF was totally locked up & you couldn't crank the handle while the other SF's ARB was not working correctly. 

Been reading some good reviews on 2cool about ReelDeal & dropped my reels off for Brandi last week. She sent me a pic of my locked up SF & it was ugly!

Well she got both my Curado SFs back to me in only a couple of days & I fished with with one of them today and it was awesome. The reel felt great and casted great into the stiff SE winds.

I highly recommend ReelDeal. Brandi repaired & cleaned my reels in no time. I love the quick turn around time & great service! Most definitely will use them again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks, Mr. H! Really appreciate the feedback and can't wait to work on others in the future 

Keep it reel,
Brandi Saadeh-Moen
ReelDeal


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I would say she is REELY good!


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

That's awesome that they are providing such good service. 

These reels are so much fun to use but require regular service to hold up. Probably more than one a year particularly if they are ever submerged in saltwater .


----------



## billyb163 (May 12, 2015)

Hey Brandi,

I'm new here and just trying to find out what services you offer.
I too am in Pearland and have a few reels that could use some TLC


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

billyb163 said:


> Hey Brandi,
> 
> I'm new here and just trying to find out what services you offer.
> I too am in Pearland and have a few reels that could use some TLC


Hey, BillyB!

Give me a call or shoot me a text and we can chat about your reels 

Keep it reel,
Brandi Saadeh-Moen
ReelDeal
832-316-6460


----------

